# Nudists



## Twixie

Has anyone here ever been to a nudist camp..when I was younger I would pass my hols at a nudist complex..supermarket...restaurants..it was the ultimate freedom..


----------



## Twixie

C'mon..64 people viewing??

Say something!!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Got to admit, Twixie, I'm *REALLY* LOL. Not about your new Thread here, but about what you are saying below here.
Guess the forum is too old to talk about this topic. Heck, I don't know.
Years upon years ago, a female friend of mine took me to a local nudist camp to see her son perform music (partially clothed) . Neither my friend or I took our clothes off, but there were plenty of "stout" and "sagging" nude bodies there. Actually, I was too SHOCKED to even get any "excitement" out of what I seen. Never went back.



Twixie said:


> C'mon..64 people viewing??
> 
> Say something!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

My answer to Twixie is no.  CR, we're not too old here, lol, discussed this in the past...https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ing-Naked-in-Front-of-Others?highlight=nudist


----------



## Twixie

ClassicRockr said:


> Got to admit, Twixie, I'm *REALLY* LOL. Not about your new Thread here, but about what you are saying below here.
> Guess the forum is too old to talk about this topic. Heck, I don't know.
> Years upon years ago, a female friend of mine took me to a local nudist camp to see her son perform music (partially clothed) . Neither my friend or I took our clothes off, but there were plenty of "stout" and "sagging" nude bodies there. Actually, I was too SHOCKED to even get any "excitement" out of what I seen. Never went back.




It's not about sagging bodies..no one takes any notice..I have seen giant German ladies playing volleyball!!

It is an amazing sense of freedom..not to bother with clothes..of course men do wear an apron whilst BBQing..:yes:


----------



## Twixie

SeaBreeze said:


> My answer to Twixie is no.  CR, we're not too old here, lol, discussed this in the past...https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ing-Naked-in-Front-of-Others?highlight=nudist


Sorry SB..maybe I wasn't here..


----------



## ClassicRockr

Yes, SB, guess members need to do a "Search" of the Threads, before putting on a new one. I've made a Reply to an old Thread that pertained to a new Thread that I was going to do, but didn't.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Searching out old threads is a hassle, no problem starting new ones.  Just posted that link to show we're not _that _old here.  ld:


----------



## Twixie

SeaBreeze said:


> Searching out old threads is a hassle, no problem starting new ones.  Just posted that link to show we're not _that _old here.  ld:


LOL..I didn't mean to shock..you can delete the thread if it offends anyone...


----------



## Twixie

145 people viewing..!!!


----------



## Falcon

Enough talk! Let's all post a naked selfie of ourselves and let the laughter begin !


----------



## Twixie

Lol Falcon...why would that be a problem?..


----------



## ClassicRockr

I will be the first to say........*NO WAY!!

*


Falcon said:


> Enough talk! Let's all post a naked selfie of ourselves and let the laughter begin !


----------



## Twixie

Why??


----------



## ClassicRockr

A naked selfie of Darth Vader.......:lofl:


----------



## ClassicRockr

Ok, time for EVERYONE to "chime in" here.



Twixie said:


> Why??


----------



## Twixie

What is wrong with the human body..you are a child..then an adult..and as you get older..stuff droops..it is the human condition..why be ashamed??

There are 153 people viewing...you must have a friend amongst them that can back you up..


----------



## Twixie

I'm European..I don't have the same hang ups..


----------



## Pappy

Who's the most popular guy in a nudest camp?

The fellow who can carry a cup of coffee in each hand and a dozen donuts.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Twixie......just looked at the other Thread about this topic. It's on a reply that SB wrote. I think I counted 42 replies on that Thread and they are very interesting. Some say "no way", while others say "it's ok".


----------



## Twixie

Lol Pappy..


----------



## Twixie

ClassicRockr said:


> Twixie......just looked at the other Thread about this topic. It's on a reply that SB wrote. I think I counted 42 replies on that Thread and they are very interesting. Some say "no way", while others say "it's ok".



How old is the other thread??


----------



## ClassicRockr

April 2014 and SB done the Thread.



Twixie said:


> How old is the other thread??


----------



## Twixie

Can't find it..does SB agree with nudism?  or not..


----------



## QuickSilver

As with most things adults want to do....  I don't care..  So long as I don't have to do it...look at it.... or pay for it...  fine with me


----------



## Twixie

Don't anyone of you sleep naked..get up and walk round your house??


----------



## QuickSilver

Twixie said:


> Don't anyone of you sleep naked..get up and walk round your house??



Nope..  I don't


----------



## Twixie

wow..I'm sorry about that..


----------



## QuickSilver

Twixie said:


> wow..I'm sorry about that..



Why?  To each his own I guess..


----------



## Twixie

Ok...


----------



## Vivjen

I do...


----------



## Twixie

You naughty girl Vivjen..you will have all the bible belt on you now..LOL..


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Hubby prefers we both sleep naked but with foster kids in the house,I feel a little uncomfortable. So far nobody has come to our room during the night needing us but you never know.....I have an old friend-she was actually my two youngest`s daycare provider- who has a boyfriend who frequents a nudist place. He may even live there-I`m not sure. He also happens to be European,by the way, Twixie. I would never in a million years imagine my friend going there but it sounds like she does. We live 5 hours away from her so I haven`t seen her in years-I only know what I see on Facebook...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

This is where they go....http://www.lupinlodge.com/


----------



## Twixie

That's fine..I would never sleep naked in a house where I may have to get up and tend to children..when I lived in the south of France it was boiling hot..we both slept naked..our house wasn't overlooked..so we drank coffee and ate croissants...no problem..it isn't about anything ******..it is the amazing sense of freedom it gives you..(PS I don't do it when it is cold)..


----------



## ClassicRockr

Bet there would be some folks that wouldn't necessarily believe that. It's fine if you say that and believe that,  but not everyone is going to view this the way you do. Think that may be the reason for the high number of "views" and low number or replies. Some folks simply "don't want to go there" about it. 



Twixie said:


> That's fine..I would never sleep naked in a house where I may have to get up and tend to children..when I lived in the south of France it was boiling hot..we both slept naked..our house wasn't overlooked..so we drank coffee and ate croissants...no problem..it isn't about anything ******..it is the amazing sense of freedom it gives you..(PS I don't do it when it is cold)..


----------



## QuickSilver

ClassicRockr said:


> Bet there would be some folks that wouldn't necessarily believe that. It's fine if you say that and believe that, but not everyone is going to view this the way you do. Think that may be the reason for the high number of "views" and low number or replies. Some folks simply "don't want to go there" about it.



Very true... AND not to mention the fact that nudists don't have to look at themselves, while they are feeling so free.... OTHERS have to..  and really don't want to see their old stuff..


----------



## Warrigal

Heck, I can't even go barefoot.
The only time I am naked is in the bath.

I've often thought it might be very pleasant to sun bathe naked 
but then I think of sunburn, ants and sand and decide it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Pappy

It's not for everybody.


----------



## QuickSilver

How funny..... and true!!


----------



## Ralphy1

I have no tan line, care to see a photo?


----------



## Twixie

QuickSilver said:


> Very true... AND not to mention the fact that nudists don't have to look at themselves, while they are feeling so free.... OTHERS have to..  and really don't want to see their old stuff..


That's why people go to a nudist camp..everyone is the same..young or old...why should you be ashamed of your body?

And really no-one stares at you..they don't care...


----------



## QuickSilver

Twixie said:


> That's why people go to a nudist camp..everyone is the same..young or old...why should you be ashamed of your body?
> 
> And really no-one stares at you..they don't care...




I don't think that not wanting to be in public naked.. even with other naked people  necessarily means one is ashamed of their body.  It simply means that one wishes to keep it private, and not have it seen by strangers.    Lots of things are natural and part of being human...elimination comes to mind...  but that doesn't mean it should be shared with the world does it?


----------



## Twixie

It's a free choice...I've told you my point of view..and you have told me yours...Nothing is obligatory...


----------



## romfty

Interesting posts........ I am all for it and regularly sun bathe naked on the roof of our town house in Spain and in the garden in the UK............. have been to a few nudists parks  on the Canary Isles and in Spain......... good clean fun and as Twixie says no ****** under currents what so ever, if there are.........then they are not real nudists but the curious just come in  for a looksee.

As civilisation progresses we move further and further from our roots and become obsessed with covering everything up to the extent that we forget what we look like and are convinced that other folk will laugh or be shocked by our nakedness................... but as has already been said, not everyone's cup of tea............. bit like religion really, I don't believe in all that hocus pocus of old tales embellished by old men since time began............. but would never dream of ridiculing folk for following that path.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Heck, I won't even take my shirt off (bare chested) when on our boat. Years ago, in my 20's and 30's I would have, but today......nope, no way! My wife doesn't wear a 2-piece swim suit anymore. Hasn't for years. Wears only 1-piece. We both wear shorts in the summer, but have seen some seniors in our complex that don't wear shorts at all. I asked a 72 yr old guy I know here, why he doesn't wear shorts and he said "my wife told me my legs look ugly in shorts at my age".  Years ago, when he owned a boat, he said he wore shorts all the time. He wears jeans and Dockers all the time. Our 62 yr old neighbor/grandmother told me that she doesn't wear shorts or short sleeves b/c she has a type of Lupus. 

To be honest, I sleep nude and have been doing that for many, many years. While living in Colorado winters, a lot of times I wore pj's to bed. Wife never sleeps nude. When she see's me go potty in the morning, she will say "nature boy walking" and we both laugh. 

Some folks just aren't into nudity, expect to take a shower. And, as far as going to a Nudist Camp goes, many will say "no way". Those that like nudity just need to understand/respect those that don't like it/wouldn't do it.


----------



## Twixie

Do you know CR..I thought that once..I was staying with a couple who used to spend their week-ends at a nudist complex..I refused to accompany them..then one day the guy said to me..''you know..you can keep your swimming costume on..no one cares''..so I agreed to join them..I must admit that I was apprehensive..and sat on the beach..hardly daring to lift my eyes..when I did..I saw families having picnics and BBQ's on the beach...Old people..children...The beauties and the beasts..all having a brilliant time...laughing..swimming..enjoying each others company..I felt so ridiculous after an hour..sitting there with my bathing costume on..that I took it off..and joined them..


----------



## ClassicRockr

Perhaps YEARS ago, when I was single/divorced, I would have been brave enough to do that, but today, when I look at my body in the mirror after showering..........again, NO WAY!! LOL (some)

Now, there are folks in their 50's and up that still have great looking bodies in clothes and swim suits. Some surgery related, while others it's fitness and nutritional eating. How would they look nude........nope, not going there!! LOL (again)



Twixie said:


> Do you know CR..I thought that once..I was staying with a couple who used to spend their week-ends at a nudist complex..I refused to accompany them..then one day the guy said to me..''you know..you can keep your swimming costume on..no one cares''..so I agreed to join them..I must admit that I was apprehensive..and sat on the beach..hardly daring to lift my eyes..when I did..I saw families having picnics and BBQ's on the beach...Old people..children...The beauties and the beasts..all having a brilliant time...laughing..swimming..enjoying each others company..I felt so ridiculous after an hour..sitting there with my bathing costume on..that I took it off..and joined them..


----------



## Twixie

ClassicRockr said:


> Perhaps YEARS ago, when I was single/divorced, I would have been brave enough to do that, but today, when I look at my body in the mirror after showering..........again, NO WAY!! LOL (some)
> 
> Now, there are folks in their 50's and up that still have great looking bodies in clothes and swim suits. Some surgery related, while others it's fitness and nutritional eating. How would they look nude........nope, not going there!! LOL (again)



I respect your point of view..it's not for everyone..especially if you are a prude...


----------



## SeaBreeze

I think it's just the way people were brought up, usually different in other countries.  In countries like Finland, people often are nude in the saunas with their families and think nothing of it.  In America, I see some people letting their kids run around with no clothes on, and these children are more likely to feel comfortable naked in public even as adults.  In my family, we were brought up to be modest and cover up, I never recall seeing any member of my family completely naked.

  When I went to an all woman hot spring bath, I cut the experience short, because being nude, even along with all those other women, was not for me.  If I'm not comfortable with it, it's not enjoyable, and I won't do it.  I used to wear bikinis when I was younger, but now I wear a one piece suit in my senior years.  I have slept naked in the past, but normally keep a little bit of underclothes on.  My husband and I are comfortable being nude in front of each other, and that's all that matters to me.

I have no desire to go to a nude beach or nudist colony, but respect those who do.  Lately there's been shows on TV like Naked and Afraid, and Naked Dating, I think there's another one too.  So there are a lot of people who don't have any issues with baring it all.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Very Good, SB.........very good!:clap:



SeaBreeze said:


> I think it's just the way people were brought up, usually different in other countries.  In countries like Finland, people often are nude in the saunas with their families and think nothing of it.  In America, I see some people letting their kids run around with no clothes on, and these children are more likely to feel comfortable naked in public even as adults.  In my family, we were brought up to be modest and cover up, I never recall seeing any member of my family completely naked.
> 
> When I went to an all woman hot spring bath, I cut the experience short, because being nude, even along with all those other women, was not for me.  If I'm not comfortable with it, it's not enjoyable, and I won't do it.  I used to wear bikinis when I was younger, but now I wear a one piece suit in my senior years.  I have slept naked in the past, but normally keep a little bit of underclothes on.  My husband and I are comfortable being nude in front of each other, and that's all that matters to me.
> 
> I have no desire to go to a nude beach or nudist colony, but respect those who do.  Lately there's been shows on TV like Naked and Afraid, and Naked Dating, I think there's another one too.  So there are a lot of people who don't have any issues with baring it all.


----------



## Phantom

Me nude (Dark room at the time)


----------



## oldman

Yes, my wife and I belonged to a Naturist Community in Land 'O Lakes Florida at Caliente Resorts for about 15 years. We stopped going about 5 years ago, only because they became a vacation club type property and the property became quite expensive to keep paying the yearly fees. So, we ended up selling our casita and our share. We did make a fair amount of money compared to what we paid originally, so the change-over for us was good financially. And, yes, we do miss it. It costs $100.00 a day to go there as a guest couple for the day, I believe, unless they raised the prices. If it is your first time, you can get a one-day guest pass for no charge. If you have ever thought of trying it, please do. You will be surprised at how relaxing it is. 

We were nudists for about 25 years and loved the freedom without clothes as long as it was done in good taste and style. Do not confuse this type of living with what is called "Living the Lifestyle.", which is completely different. Caliente is a beautiful place with many activities and for the most part, except the pool area, it is clothing optional. For me, at least, it is kind of tough to play tennis without pants on for support, if you know what I mean. 

http://www.calienteresorts.com/


----------



## QuickSilver

Not to mention that no one really wants to fry bacon for breakfast.. 

I hear was people say... it's very freeing... no one pays attention... no one looks at you... and you don't even notice people are naked after a while.. ok....if you say so. I will have to take you at your word.


----------



## oldman

That's not completely true, but mostly true. It's just like being out on the street, if I come upon an attractive young lady, I do like to look at the rest of the package.


----------



## QuickSilver

oldman said:


> That's not completely true, but mostly true. It's just like being out on the street, if I come upon an attractive young lady, I do like to look at the rest of the package.



But at a nudist colony... it's not a package anymore... It's been unwrapped.    But I understand.. When I see a nice looking man I look at him.. all of him..  at least the parts I can see.   But for some reason... looking at his hoo-hoo would be a bit much.  It's better to just check out his fly and imagine.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Twixie

QuickSilver said:


> But at a nudist colony... it's not a package anymore... It's been unwrapped.    But I understand.. When I see a nice looking man I look at him.. all of him..  at least the parts I can see.   But for some reason... looking at his hoo-hoo would be a bit much.  It's better to just check out his fly and imagine.



You don't notice peoples genitalia..or boobs...they become as innocuous as an arm or a leg after a while..Of course..it is difficult at first trying not look at any not normally exposed areas...


----------



## ClassicRockr

None of us are "prudes", if we don't like it. We just simply wouldn't do it, no matter how "free" it feels. 



Twixie said:


> I respect your point of view..it's not for everyone..especially if you are a prude...


----------



## Twixie

Fair point...but you must realise that in some of my posts I am joking?


----------



## Falcon

If you've seen one, you've seen them all.  They all look alike anyway.


----------



## Twixie

Falcon said:


> If you've seen one, you've seen them all.  They all look alike anyway.



Exactly...


----------



## oldman

Twixie said:


> You don't notice peoples genitalia..or boobs...they become as innocuous as an arm or a leg after a while..Of course..it is difficult at first trying not look at any not normally exposed areas...



When I first joined, I remember doing a lot of looking, but it wasn't to see the boobs or other parts for pleasure. It was more like I was comparing my body to the others. There are a lot of rules members and visitors must obey. Caliente is (was) a well run club.


----------



## Twixie

Cap d'Agde This is the best naturist complex, custom built as a huge resort , with apartments, shops, restaurants, wonderful beach, and all the facilities you could require.

I had so many good times there..there are salt lakes at the back full of shellfish..clams etc..and flamingo's..

In the middle of the complex, there is always a huge bonfire..usually people who can play instruments come along..and a decent singer..couple that with a glass of red wine..

Heaven..


----------



## oldman

Besides Caliente in the Tampa area, I also like Desert Sun in Palm Springs, CA. You don't have to worry about clouds or rain or it being too cool in Palm Springs in July. There is a resort in Mexico and one in the Carribbean that I would have liked to have gone to, but I doubt if we will ever get there. I can't remember the one in Mexico, but it has a swim up bar, which looks neat and I never experienced anything like that, so it may be fun. I thought someone once told me that Sandals has a nudist resort. Maybe I will check that out and also Cancun is a good deal (all inclusive) that I saw on the internet.


----------



## Twixie

oldman said:


> Besides Caliente in the Tampa area, I also like Desert Sun in Palm Springs, CA. You don't have to worry about clouds or rain or it being too cool in Palm Springs in July. There is a resort in Mexico and one in the Carribbean that I would have liked to have gone to, but I doubt if we will ever get there. I can't remember the one in Mexico, but it has a swim up bar, which looks neat and I never experienced anything like that, so it may be fun. I thought someone once told me that Sandals has a nudist resort. Maybe I will check that out and also Cancun is a good deal (all inclusive) that I saw on the internet.



The camps I prefer are usually in the South of France..or Spain..too cold for me in Finland..jumping through the ice..uuugh!!!


----------



## Athos

If anyone wants to discuss the nudist resorts (in U.S.) more, please send me a private message.
Especially from single men or women.
BTW Trixie, what you say is true for you but not for many others. People  don't want
to admit that they LOOK because they are not supposed to.


----------



## oldman

Athos said:


> If anyone wants to discuss the nudist resorts (in U.S.) more, please send me a private message.
> Especially from single men or women.
> BTW Trixie, what you say is true for you but not for many others. People  don't want
> to admit that they LOOK because they are not supposed to.



Just being curious, but why do you state, "Especially from single men and women?"


----------



## Meanderer

oldman said:


> When I first joined, I remember doing a lot of looking, but it wasn't to see the boobs or other parts for pleasure. It was more like I was comparing my body to the others. There are a lot of rules members and visitors must obey. Caliente is (was) a well run club.


Do (did) they have an undress code?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldman

Meanderer said:


> Do (did) they have an undress code?



Clothing optional, except at the pool. Must be nude at the pool. In all the years that I lived and was a member there, my only complaint was that people who go to the restaurants should be dressed, at least from the waist down. They do not have a specific dress code for the restaurant, which I did make my thoughts known several times to no avail. I could never believe that they allowed men and women to eat while completely in the nude in the restaurants. It just never seemed very dignified, especially at dinner. They also allowed children to mix with adults. I often wondered if there were any predators lurking about. The children had to be off of the grounds by dark.


----------



## Athos

oldman said:


> Just being curious, but why do you state, "Especially from single men and women?"



Singles have special and unique issues and challenges fitting in that married people do not have or understand. And I am single.
Please PM me.


----------



## Twixie

Athos said:


> Singles have special and unique issues and challenges fitting in that married people do not have or understand. And I am single.
> Please PM me.



Sounds like a sex club..if it is, I can assure you that you are on the wrong forum!..:lol1:


----------



## oldman

Athos said:


> Singles have special and unique issues and challenges fitting in that married people do not have or understand. And I am single.
> Please PM me.




I am not single. I was just being curious as to what your post was alluding to. I can only speak of the three resorts that I have attended. I was a member and owner of my own casita at Caliente. I frequented Paradise Lakes also in Florida and Desert Sun in Palm Springs, CA. The only difference that I noticed for single men at these resorts is that they only permit a certain number of them on any given day, but single ladies are always welcome and I believe there was actually a ladies day that allowed them in free and ladies always received free wells. Other than that, they had no special rules. I'm trying to think what else would have been the difference. I know there was never any problems at any resorts. Single men and ladies were not allowed to approach couples, unless invited. You just use good sense when you go and everything will be fine. Nightlife is always high energy, especially during special events like Memorial Day, July 4th, Halloween and New Years Eve. It is just a fun, relaxing and enjoyable place. At Caliente, we had a motorcycle day, a car cruise in and a special day was always Veterans Day. 

Much different from what is called "Living the Lifestyle." Any kind of sex, promiscuity, or suggestive talk is never permitted, or you will go out on your ear and never be allowed to return.


----------



## Twixie

There was never anything like that when I went..sure there were singles..but I never saw any untoward behaviour from them..as you said OM..they would have quickly been shown the door...


----------



## oldman

Twixie said:


> There was never anything like that when I went..sure there were singles..but I never saw any untoward behaviour from them..as you said OM..they would have quickly been shown the door...



Trixie......Are you aware of a nudist or naturist resort in Italy or Greece? I think my wife is leaning on hitting me up for a trip to one or both of those two countries since, I believe, they are both on the Med. Something she has been wanting to do is to cruise the Mediterranean and maybe I would be willing to go to a resort while there, depending on the circumstances. (I see the travel books she has been reading and I believe we will be going to Europe in the spring. My friend told me to go to Paris at Christmas. He said no other city is more beautiful at Christmas than Paris, not even Vienna. What do you think?)


----------



## Twixie

I was usually hanging round the South of France..Marseilles...or Perpignan..(Catalogne).

Paris is particularly beautiful on Christmas eve...Christmas day is a bit dead...it comes to life again on the 31st December..(reveille)..you will have a good time..but it is quite expensive, and if you don't speak French you tend to get ripped off..

I have never been to a naturist complex in either Italy or Greece..I didn't have to..I lived in such a beautiful place..and there were plenty of like-minded people..

Vous devez l'essayer....


----------

